# Netzteile Reihenschaltung - Erdung der Masse



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

Es ist problemlos möglich n- Netzteile im PC zu betreiben. Über eventuelle Potentialunterschiede braucht man sich nun wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Denn HDD 1 ist es egal, ob HDD 15 0,25 Volt mehr bekommt! Auch ist es den Netzteilen egal, ob der Nachbar mehr Spannung oder Nennstrom zur Verfügung stellt!

Da die z. B. 12 Voltleitungen nicht zusammen betrieben (Parallelschaltung) , sondern separat zu den einzelnen Verbrauchern geführt werden und die Spannungsversorgungen galvanisch getrennt sind, müssen auch nicht zwangsläufig die "Masseleitungen" verbunden werden! Bei Fehlern in der Ansteuerung von HDD, kann jedoch gebrückt werden!
Genau so verhält es sich z.B. bei der Spannungsversorgung von externen Geräten mit eigener Stromversorgung!!! Auch hier arbeitet ein weiteres Netzteil, zwar nicht im PC, jedoch mit dessen NT zusammen! Sei es nun eine USB Platte oder gar ein Ice Box Case mit 5 Platten!!!

Wie n- Netzteile angesteuert werden ist schon beschrieben worden.

Was die Garantie angeht, solange keine Eingriffe in das Innenleben des NT vorgenommen werden, Kabel beschnitten sind, solange gibt es auch Garantie! Es sei denn, der Hersteller weist in seiner Produktinformation ausdrücklich darauf hin, das nur ein Neitzteil im PC vorhanden und betrieben werden darf!

Zuletzt! Nur Komponenten an das n- Netzteil/e anschließen!!! Das Board wird grundsätzlich nur von einem NT versorgt!!!


----------



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in ein System eibauen*

Lieber Friday,

eine galvanische Trennung erfolgt schon in der ersten Stufe des NT durch den Transformator, welche ja eine Primär- u. Sekundärspule hat! Galvanische Trennung = Trennung zweier leitender Stoffe!

Die Gehäusemasse liegt richtigerweise beschrieben, auf PE, das macht den anderen NT aber nichts, da hier Potentialunterschiede nicht auftreten, im ungünstigsten Falle jedoch Fehlerströme! Auch tausende NT´s übereinander gestapelt ändern daran nichts!

Wäre diese These richtig so dürften in einem Haushalt nur ein NT betrieben werden, da sich die anderen NT mit ihren "Massen" ja auch auf PE niederließen!

Die Eigenheit eines Gleichstromnetzteiles ist, die erzeugten Spannungen tunlichst vom Wechselstromnetz zu trennen. Es ist höchst seltsam Gehäusemasse und PE gleichsam mit Plus und Minus zu vergleichen! Der Potentialausgleich eines Gleichstromnetzes über PE!? Und überdies nach VDE verboten!!! Und, warum dann Gleichrichten!?

Im übrigen ist es durchaus schaltungstechnisch möglich PC Netzteile in Reihe zu schalten! Die Frage ist, was für einen Sinn die erzeugten Spannungen in einem PC verrichten sollen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in ein System eibauen*

@JOJO
GND wird auch gegen PE geleitet...


----------



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in ein System eibauen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @JOJO
> GND wird auch gegen PE geleitet...


 
Jepp, und jetzt die Könnerfrage!

Wenn GND gegen PE, warum dann GND NT1 und GND NT n- brücken!? Hä!?

Und wenn GND gegen PE, was ist mit dem zweiten PC, der an gleicher Steckdose ebenfalls an PE hängt!?

Und, warum messe ich gegen PE, wo ja GND hängt, in meinem Verteilerkasten an der PE Potentialschine keine 12 Volt von meiner HDD!?

Hab das gerade mal ausprobiert weil der Rechner eh auf ist!


----------



## Imens0 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in ein System eibauen*

Sobald in einem Netzteil ein Traffo eingebaut ist, ist doch auch eine galvanische Trennung vorhanden. Und dass man die Masse einer Gleichspannung auf PE legt ist durchaus möglich. Stichwort: PELV/SELV


----------



## Friday (12. Juni 2009)

Ich versuche es jetzt noch einmal der Reihe nach:

- Ein PC-NT hat auf der Gleichspannungsseite eine Brücke zwischen dem Minus (also dem schwarzen Draht) und dem Gehäuse. Normalerweise wird diese Brücke über eine Schraubverbindung hergestellt, die beim Einbau der Netzteilplatine in das Metallgehäuse zur Befestigung gebraucht wird. Das kann auch an einer anderen Stelle gemacht werden, ist aber so und ist nötig damit die Gleichspannung keine gefährlichen Potentiale annehmen kann, was durch kapazitive und induktive Einflüsse oder Schaltvorgänge passieren könnte. Dadurch würden auch Ausgleichsströme entstehen, die die empfindliche Elektronik des PCs zerstören würden.

- Die galvanische Trennung zwischen Wechselspannungsseite und Gleichspannungsseite wird dadurch allein nicht aufgehoben. Das passiert erst in Verbindung damit, daß der N-Leiter der Stromversorgung im Sicherungskasten mit dem PE-Leiter verbunden wird und als PEN-Leiter vom Energieverorger/Netzbetreiber geliefert wird. Da Gehäuse = PE im Rechner-NT verschaltet ist, sind die beiden zunächst total getrennten Spannungen beide fest miteinander verbunden.

- Wenn nun zwei NTs auf zum Beispiel 24V miteinander verschaltet werden sollen, dann muss zwangsläufig der Minus des einen NTs mit dem + des anderen NTs verbunden werden. Da beide - mit PE verbunden sind, wird über diesen Umweg der + mit dem - verbunden und der Kurzschluß ist da.

Wenn Du die 12V zwischen der gelben 12V-Leitung und dem PE-Leiter im Sicherungskasten nicht messen konntest, dann ist wohl die Stromversorgungsinstallation des Hauses nicht in Ordnung und es besteht Lebensgefahr. Da Du Dich ja auszukennen scheinst, solltest Du mal den PE zwischen PC und Sicherungskasten auf Durchgang überprüfen.


----------

